# DP/DR at a very early age: possible?



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it possible that someone can have DP/DR from the age of 7? Or is this an illusion I have?


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe it is very possible.

gem.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there any I can determine if it is so?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

i really cant remember anything from age 0 - 4 and maybe i had dp at an early age


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I definitely had this stuff going on back as early as I can remember - especially the looking in the mirror and freaking yourself out etc. Had major panic attack/dp/dr or whatever I don't know at about 7


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I have...Not anxiety and panic attacks etc. It just feels like I've always felt like I'm watching something on TV or something.

So confusing.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL, no there isnt any way that you can determine this, and frankly, I dont think it serves any useful purpose. Honestly, I can remember episodes dating back to 5 years old, although 24/7 didnt hit me until 16 years of age.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

The reason I say it is possible is because I went through this for a bit a at very early age in my life, as early as eight years old. It went away and returned later on in life. This can happen when there is trauma in one's life, in my situation this was the cause. Emotional trauma. I can honestly that yes it does happen at an early age. I believe it can happen at any age young or old.

gem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm currently trying to determine if I hve any 'hidden' emories that might have caused this...

Pissing in the wind, maybe - but I just have to know...


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe that those of us here have a greater tendency, or greater "ability" to dissociate. I have heard the young son of a friend understand my DP COMPLETELY, "Oh, yes I've had that a lot" -- but as he got older it passed -- has never been limiting socially or occupationally. He is now doing very well at university.

His mother on the other hand has no clue what he or I are talking about, and claims she's never even experienced deja-vu, which I thought EVERYONE has experienced.

I know for certain, as a child of 4, whenever I had a concept of SELF, and a concept of NO SELF (the concept of death), I started "playing with the sensations" of DP/DR. I could bring it on, and make it go away -- say for 20 minutes at a time.

Then as an adolescent I got socked by DP/DR that was out of control -- I believe the result of chronic anxiety and depression I had since a child. (I recall onset of that in second grade at about age 6/7/8)

For those of us here who have had onset of chronic DP/DR, I believe in the majority (not every case), we had a greater ability to dissociate from very early on, were more anxious, etc.

In some with drug onset, that may be a different kettle of fish, yet I think said individuals were more prone to have a negative reaction to the drug experience than others.

I can't imagine a baby having DP/DR. And that we will never know. But I don't see an infant as having the capability to contemplate the concept of death and SELF. However, I may be very wrong.

But say with autistic children, there seems to be a "time frame", a window of opportunity that presents itself in ALL people, for the onset of a mental illness. Teens (whose brains change again -- as many changes as the developing infant's brain I believe) are susceptible to the development of pathology.

Oh, and as far as Autism, I have heard a number of cases (but am no expert) of parents noting that the autistic child is "perfectly normal" at least through the first year of life, perhaps longer,then suddenly fails to develop further socially and begins to turn inward. My sense is a bad gene kicks in at a certain part of development, or certain changes in the developing brain unleash that state of cognition.

I may be dead wrong, but I am more and more confident of this as time has gone on.

It is not a popular POV. But I don't think it removes the spiritual from our lives, the parts of us that make us all unique and special individuals. But I see mental illness as pathology or physical illness that CAN be treated with all manner of therapy.

THere is plasticity to the brain. And just as physical therapy can improve the stroke patient's mobility, so can reconditioning of thinking patterns change the brain.

I still think neurologists are only beginning to understand all of this. In 100 years, we may be a little further ahead, but we have to remember that the concept of sterilization of surgical instruments wasn't understood until when? the 1800s? That ISN'T that long ago.

Medicine is continually evolving.

Only time will tell if I'm full of it, LOL
Peace,
D


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i had my first panic attack when i was 7.....i felt "out of it" for about 30 minutes after it but never knew why......when i got older and had attacks again my sister use to take me for a walk in the cold air and it use to bring me round.......i never knew the terms for what i was experiencing but know after suffering 16 months 24/7 i am aware that back then i had brief dr episodes through the panic attacks.....i'm a bit worried at the moment as my daughter who is 7 is starting to have panic attacks about her heart stopping.....i really don't want her to experience this


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

_In reply to Dreamer:_

*About people describing stuff:*

There is something that can proove a problem, sometimes. People are subjective factors. Each one of us uses the words and meanings of a language differently. The problem gets bigger when some of us (including me) does not speak English natively. Thus, we may have some trouble in communication when talking about such issues that require a very delicate handling of language. The usage of standard terminology seems a good idea to avoid problems in communication, given, of cource, that we all understand the terms as psychiatry defines them; which can be tricky.

I try hard to be descriptive and clear in my posts, but I can't get the same clearness I get in my native Language. Of cource, not even in my native language I can describe entirely what I want, but I almost "touch" it at 90% 

*About DP/DR in young ages:*

It is possible that my current state (which is not prooven yet to be DP or DR) could have influenced me in such a way that memories of the past could appear weathering. So I could just having this illusion that I had DP or DR at/from the age of 7.

Having DP/DR sometimes is just annoying (like it is in me in the last 6 months) or devastating. That young boy could just had the annoying thing. Maybe, sometimes, when you are very young, DP/DR appears to be a natural state (since you don't remember feeling any better), and thus you don't get anxious on how you could dispose it; and utlimately, you get to dispose it by just ignoring it. Soungs very para-psychology, doesn't it? 

As for babies and inflants, maybe DP/DR has more sides that we already know. Maybe there are some kinds of DP/DR that do not require an "amount" of conscience. That sounds para-psychology too 

Your website was the first thing I saw in August when searching for this thing online. Very helpful.

_ In reply to dreamcatcher:_

My humble opinion is that the reason that a person reacts by getting into DP/DR state is (a) because his mind finds this as the best "way out" of the situation, and (b) because the situation seems that requires to find a "way out".


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

I had my first DR "experience" when I was about 8-10 years old, so it's possible.


----------



## eldoofus (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had fuzzy 2D type vision for as my living memory serves me -- a delay between what I see, and what seems to be going on in the 'real' world.

Over the last year I've been working with Holosync style binaural sounds and my vision has improved about 10,000% . It's the only thing I've tried that has had any real effect on my incapacitating sezuire-like DR - and flouro lights no longer cripple me as much either.

The world now looks freakish in 3D. It's like all my memories and associations/schemas were constructed with a 2D picture, and now the 3D version of me doesn't seem to fit the old 2D version.

When I get my head together I'll try and explain more about what's been going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

eldoofus said:


> Over the last year I've been working with Holosync style binaural sounds and my vision has improved about 10,000%


Can you elaborate on that please?


----------



## eldoofus (Aug 10, 2004)

I must warn you that this is VERY powerful stuff. Many Doctors and therapists swear by it.

Here's a place to start:

http://www.centerpointe.com/onlinebooks ... ciples.pdf 
http://www.centerpointe.com/index.php?page=articles
http://www.centerpointe.com/index.php?page=faq

You should be aware that if you are having problems functioning then listening to Holosync style soundtracks could make your problems far worse in the short term: there should be a serious warning about this... I've heard reports about people legal action againts CRI because of the negative side effects.

You could also check out http://www.bwgen.com

All I can say is that binaural type therapy seems to work in the LONGTERM, but it also puts your mind completely through the wringer. People are getting really good results with things from ranging from bi-polar disorder, depression, anxiety... pretty much anything made worse by stress.

PM me if you'd like more documentation on Holosync, and how to create Holosync style soundtracks with BWGEN.

Don't be sucked in by CRI Holosync's aggressive marketing propaganda -
I recommend the Awakened Minds Insight CD before purchasing anything from CRI - although, Bill Harris's "Thresholds of the Mind" is worth a read.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

I've started to dissociate as a post-traumatic reaction, I think, as a result of repeated sexual abuse when I was 10, though I had my first panic attack only at 16. Some people seem to have DP/DR for no particular reason. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

eldoofus said:


> I must warn you that this is VERY powerful stuff. Many Doctors and therapists swear by it.
> 
> Here's a place to start:
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks mate!! Bit too tired to read it now but I will!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive had this since birth. i know this cause my family has confirmed it. they thought i was retarded cause i wouldnt cry and was very listless. in all my baby pics my eyes are vacant and my tongue is hanging out.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Is that what a person with DP looks like, is that what i look like?

Yeesh! :shock: :? 

I dont know about babies having it, id be pretty skeptical about that. Im sure when babies are born everything looks and feels pretty crazy naturally (maybe the trauma of birth could cause DP/R?  ) and without much of a mind to speak of its hard to imagine how such a disorder would manifest itself early on. 'I' is a language construct (or signifying language user), debatably.

Having said that, i have early memories of DP/R, i would say between 5-7 (no earlier than when i first started school, no later than when i moved home at seven) so i know its possible at an early age. Of course it wasnt necessarily as profound then (i wouldnt expect it to be), but it was maybe just as disturbing as it is now. I do have the impression that it was much less of an issue, that i had it under control to some extent during the years of my childhood, in fact i can hardly remember any episodes when i was eight, nine, ten or eleven. Things seem clearer and more vibrant in my childhood memories but then old people often describe such a feeling (well im 21, not that old) so it might not be entirely DP/R related.

So yes, i also believe its possible


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

SleepingBeauty, my parents said that my older brother as a baby was very quiet and never cried, etc. yet I apparently grew up to become derealized and he is apparently "normal". We are both somewhat depressive and anxious people, though.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

= n said:


> Is that what a person with DP looks like, is that what i look like?
> 
> Yeesh! :shock: :?


No, she's a *honey*! (But spoken for.  )

e


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

when i was a kid i pretty much lived in my own little world of fantasy. i don't think i was depersonalized but i definately was a space cadet. it was a fun thing, as opposed to a scary thing (like dp/dr is for me now).


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

I had my first dp/dr episode (real one) at 12, it lasted 1 year, so yes, it's possible.

I also had minor anxiety before, panic attacks sometimes, nothing major, and I remember dissociating each time I was doing an oral expose in front of the class. I think I was young, not even to the high school. I was talking, but I was _not there_, my mind was not there, until it was over and people told me : wow! You were great! And I was so nervous, it was like : oh yes? I felt so bad! :shock:

I also had Dp at 18, smoking pot. Lasted 1 year too.

I think people may have the ability to dissociate, sensitive people. I think I always had this ability, but for me, I wasn't aware of that, until 12. I mean, I think when under major stress I was dissociating, but it was going away in a few minutes, so I wasn't scared of that.

It's when you put the label dp/dr that you become more aware of that, and if you're a little obsessive, you're stuck in this obsession....maybe more strong person have some kind of resilience, if they have trauma, they can accept and forget, or if they have stress, they stay strong. Unfortunately, sensitive persons, persons who have a lack of self-confidence cannot do that.

Karine :?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

agent cooper, i used to be the same exact way. still am. my dad still berates me for living in a fantasy world like he did since i was little (but now without slamming volleyballs against my head and jabbing my cranium with pencils trying to get me to concentrate). kids dont know how good they have it now. when something is wrong with their behavior its automatically labled as something mental. where as before it was labled as a character flaw and something that could be changed by just 'snapping out of it', 'getting over it'. i wasnt 'depersonalized' or 'depressed' or god forbid 'BRAIN DAMAGED'!!! no no no i was 'laaaaaaaazy', 'careless', 'in my own world' and 'not focused'. even my teachers were f#cked up in the way they thought. it was automatically assumed that i wasnt concentrating because i was having problems at home. which i was and which didnt help my situation but still the heart of my problems were ignored. (because its not a nice thing to be BRAIN DAMAGED so shhhhhhhhhhh!! :? )


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

I can relate to that, SleepingBeauty. Most of my teachers seemed pretty oblivious to the home problems, etc. that I was having and how that destroyed my ability to concentrate on my studies. When no one understands, that can definitely cause more problems piling on.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah, totally! teachers could definately be the worst...i remember i fashioned this whole intricate rabbit world out of toilet paper and tissue when i was in first grade...it was really neat...complete with rabbits, houses, beds, cars, couches, trees, bushes, etc...i put it in my desk and when my teacher saw it, she put me in a class for slow learners. instead of praising my creativity, she tried to stifle it. luckily my parents always tried to be supportive and encouraging.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I can kinda see why I was prone to it...Lookin' back I used to get 'phases' of it I guess but I thought it was OCD(I guess it was moderately.) I used to get dreamy too.... but then got the 24/7 dp/dr from weed and then seizures from SSRI damage :S Dammit but I'm still livin'.... 
There's definately genetic elements to it in some cases too.........


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

agentcooper, i know exactly EXACTLY how you feel. i was also put in the slow class in first grade. i think im slightly dislexic cause i reverse things alot especially in my handwriting.. but they didnt catch that for some reason and they put me in the slow class which all we did was read really SLLLOOOOOWLY from the little choo choo that could book.

ALSO, i was a hypocondriac and was constantly asking to go to the nurses office(secretly i was doing it so i could lay down and count the little holes in the asbestos ceiling that was so fun!) they put me in the 'divorce group' which is comical cause my parents werent divorced just extremely disfunctional. all i got out of that was a major beating by my dad cause he had to come to the school to meet with the counselor which was too embarassing for him. to him i was an embarassment a disgrace and a bad daughter. to my teachers i was acting out, disrupting the class and a dunce.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yup! i was also a hypochondriac...mostly because i hated school, though. i remember teachers humiliating me in front of the class. it wasn't fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont remember having Dp or Dr as a child. I got it when I was about 21 years old. I do remember I was often caught up in my own thoughts and little world, often playing by myself or reading a book, quiet and introverted. But, also played a lot with other kids at school and at the swimmingpool after school in summer.

One thing I do recall is that when I was about 16 years old my French teacher said he often left me to myself a bit because he could see I lived in my own world and was daydreaming a lot. He didnt mind, he gave me the space for it. I was a good student anyway, so it didnt matter..lol 
He only told me this later when I left highschool. But I liked it he NOTICED it and told me this. Made me feel seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know if it was dp exactly.When I was about 9 or so I recall sometimes having a weird thing about my hands.
They didn't feel quite right,not quiet there.I used to call it "skinny hands day".

When I was eleven I was in a car accident and recall the sensation of leaving my body just before the car rolled over.
I was in the back seat(no seat belts)with my sister and suddenly felt an overwhelming sense of impending danger.
I told myself to get out of the car quickly.I woke up minutes later by the side of the road in the grass.
The truck driver who we had the accident with picked me up.
Nobody was certain of how I got there as I was on the opposite side to the car and the others.
It was assumed that I was thrown out through the open window.
In the hospital the nurses called me butterfly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow. Shelly



> In the hospital the nurses called me butterfly.


That story is like Haiku or something, and now Wendy with the pic, I'm crying again, LOL!


----------

